Ask HN: Please review my startup Makerloom at www.makerloom.com - ogezi
======
brudgers
If it meets the guidelines, this might make a good "Show HN" post.

Show HN guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

------
dangrossman
I would be hesitant to launch a marketplace for 3D models when the only thing
available to buy is a gun. There's the potential for bad PR, attracting a bad
crowd, and causing issues with getting and retaining a payment processor.

